

Ask HN: Is there room/need for a search only Google Competitor? - bitonomics

I was thinking about it a little today and realized that with the way that Google is growing (in a way becoming the GE of the internet), it starts to generate a lot of conflict of interest when it comes to search.<p>For example, their products, subsidiaries, and investments might get higher &quot;organic&quot; rankings ahead of other organic results. They have every right to do so and one can only assume that it&#x27;s in their best interest.<p>So this begs the question, is there a need in the market for the next search-only Google?
======
rhubarbquid
DuckDuckGo and Blekko seem to think so.

------
edoceo
DuckDuckGo?

~~~
lugg
I tried them again this week (next.duckduckgo made me give it another go)
still isn't great, found myself using g! almost every time.

I'm almost 100% sure its the lack of bubbling, as much as I hate bubbling as a
concept, overall, it makes search ten times better. I would have simply liked
if they focused on privacy but kept the killer feature that is user oriented
search.

I do like how some of my technical questions found long forgotten forums and
mailing list archives that google wouldn't dare show me anymore. Even if I was
just looking for the stackoverflow answer..

